# Comparing Inbee Park & Yani Tseng



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

First let me once again say congratulations to Inbee Park for not only making history in winning her third consecutive major championship, but also winning three consecutive LPGA tournaments. Inbee has now won 6 tournaments already this year. No one else has won more than two. 

Inbee has become,without a doubt, the most dominant player on the LPGA tour. People are already calling her a future Hall of Famer, and the next great player to follow in the footsteps of Annika Sorenstam and Lorena Ochoa. Where have we heard that before? Oh yes, it was about this time last year when we were all writing about Yani Tseng. 

What Inbee has accomplished this year is bound to draw comparisons to what Yani was doing until the middle of last year, when she went into a slump that she is still yet to recover from.

The truth of the matter is that they are two completely different kinds of players. Yani, with her huge drives and very confident personality (at that time), was extremely exciting to watch. Inbee on the other hand, can almost put you to sleep. She doesn't wow you with her driving ability, and has a very laid back personality.
What Inbee does have though is the hottest putter that I have ever seen on any tour. She seems to always be on top of the leader board, even though many times she doesn't appear to be playing all that well. Her ability to drop long putts at crucial times is uncanny.

Comparing Inbee's 2013 season to Yani's 2011 season:

Towards the end of the 2011 season I did a blog showing how dominant Yani was that year. 

Here are some of those numbers:
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Comparing Inbee Park & Yani Tseng


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree up to a point. Let's not overlook the simple fact that Inbee hits lots of fairways and greens. Like you mentioned, her game can put you to sleep, but if you stay awake, you see what really leads to good scores on a consistent basis, not overpowering a course like Yani and others did. A hot putter can cool, but as long as Inbee keeps hitting fairways and greens, she will have a chance to contend.

More than Yani, I think she is a good model for an amateur player to watch and learn course management from.


----------

